# Linux - XP - Vista | MultiBoot-Katastrophe vorbeugen



## Sintharas (30. April 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte auf meinem PC 3 Betriebssysteme laufen haben.
500GB Platte, aufgeteilt in:
150GB Vista
100GB Debian-Linux (96GB ext3 + 4GB swap)
250GB XP

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie ich es anstellen muss, dass ich alles über den Vista Bootloader manage?

In welcher Reihenfolge sollte ich die Drei Systeme Installieren?
XP, Linux, Vista?
und dann mit FreeBCD dem Bootloader den letzten Schliff verpassen?

MfG,
Sintharas


----------



## rebel4life (30. April 2009)

XP, Vista, Linux, ist aber letztendlich egal.

Du solltest bei deinem Debian lieber eine z.B. 15GB große Root Partition erstellen, dazu noch Swap und den Rest für die Home Partion, ist vor allem bei einem Distributionswechsel später wesentlich bequemer.

Das mit dem Vista Bootloader ist viel zu umständlich, wieso nutzt du nicht einfach Grub? Wenns bunt sein soll, dann kannst du dir mal Grub-GFX anschauen.


----------



## Sintharas (30. April 2009)

> Wenns bunt sein soll



Der Vista-Bootloader ist eigentlich à la DOS, also weiße schrift auf schwarzem hintergrund, in schönen 640x480^^ bunt sind höchstens gemoddete ladebildschirme^^ aber das is dann ntoskrnl-bereich.

Ich will einfach so machen:
PC fährt hoch: 
-> Vista Bootloader 
Auswahl
vista
xp
linux --> et cetera...
standard vista vorerst ^^
also es soll der systemstart ohne linux-zeug funktionieren, falls ich Linux mal weghaben will.

MfG,
Sintharas


----------



## rebel4life (30. April 2009)

Damit machst du es dir nur unnötig schwer. Grub kannst du auch ohne Linux verwenden, sprich es einfach nur drauf lassen (geht natürlich nur bei seperater Boot Partition, die ist aber nur ein paar MB groß).

Bist du dir sicher dass du Linux willst oder einfach nur von Windows weg willst? Wenn man sich bei dem Einstieg schon Gedanken macht wie man es dann am besten wieder los wird, dann kann ich darüber nur den Kopf schütteln.

Nimm am besten sowas wie Wubi unter Ubuntu, damit kannst du es dann einfach "deinstallieren"...


----------



## Sintharas (1. Mai 2009)

Hmm, nicht loswerden, aber eventuell immer wieder mal herumexperimentieren...
Ich glaube, die beste Lösung wäre, dass der GRUB auf der Vista Partition liegt, und Linux, swap, und xp-partition nichts mit dem booten zu tun haben.

wie genau krieg ich grub dorthin?

MfG,
Sintharas


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2009)

Das wird nicht so einfach gehen, denn Grub braucht ein Linux Dateisystem und das ist NTFS ganz sicher nicht. Erstell einfach eine 32MB große "Boot" Partition, diese als Primäre, dann Vista in eine Primäre, XP evtl. auch und dann für Linux eine erweiterte, denn man kann max. 4 Primäre erstellen...

Lad dir am besten die SuperGrubDisk runter, die ist nur wenige MB groß und man kann bequem Grub neuinstallieren usw.


----------



## Sintharas (1. Mai 2009)

alles klar, das werde ich machen. Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 
Mal sehen, wie sich Linux so macht...


----------

